# 10th Annual Eaglewings Iron Craft April 18-19, 2009



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*You are all welcome to come April 18-19, 2009 in Phoenix. AZ*

*10th Annual Eaglewings Iron Craft
Open House *

4007 North 22ND Ave which is 22nd Ave just South of Indian School Rd. & I-17 

Lots of beautiful layouts to see also that are on tour. This is something that is a must see. 

More information

http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/10thaoh.php


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you or Dan can post photos of the open house in the evenings?? please.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty,
I see if I can get Stan to take and post some pictures of the event. Oh Stan........


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, If I must.....    


I'll be there Friday to help Mark set up the Live steam track..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's about time Marty travels to some of these events instead of asking for photo's all the time. Might do him good and get some good Ideas.







Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Images asked for..... You got 'em.....   

Mark Johnson from St Aubin Junction in Las Vegas arriving with a van full of Live Steam Track.....










Pickup's loaded with door prizes and Live Steam locomotives for running.....










Mark and local train nut, Al Wendler putting the track together so it will be running at 10 sharp Saturday morning....










More tomorrow.....


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I shoulda taken pictures of the leaf blower in action... 
We're getting closer to ready. 
Should have it nailed by tomorrow evening...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Eaglewings Iron Craft..... Saturday.... Day 1....


Hosts for the event.... Patience, Dan and Tim Hoag.












The Wild Eagle Railroad before the crowds..... 






















Stan Cornforth and Mark Johnson preparing a Live Steam K-28 for it's first run of the day.












Tim Csabanyi of Movie Mix Production from Santa Clara getting the big diesels ready for work on his raised layout.












Jerry McKenzie and helper, Ginny Morris with Jerry's kid operated carnival layout. 












The LEFT COAST invasion of The Fairplex bunch. They slipped through at an unattended border crossing..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cool look forward to more 
RJ If I would stop spending $$ on my trains i could travel more. Maybe when I get ,,,old...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The end of the day at Dan's brought us to Dennis Sirrene's layout in Mesa. What an experience. It's been 2 years since we visited and the additions are remarkable. Wish I could show them all but we don't have that much webspace.

A consist of 3 SD70 Macs, Battery powered and Airwire controlled..... 










Bringing a fully Airwire controlled, battery powered USA Hudson in from a run..










JJ, his sister Janet and one of the players in the "Murder Mystery".










Food Line!!!!!!!!! Fabulous Mexican food.....










Dan and Rob drawing the Grand Prize winning ticket for the new issue AristoCraft SD45 donated by St Aubin Junction in Las Vegas. 










The WINNER is Carol Smith from the Fairplex bunch... Presented by Mark Johnson, St Aubin's Las Vegas and Dan Hoag.










A great ending to a great day.... Thanks, Dan.........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

keep them com'in Stan


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/18/2009 6:51 PM
cool look forward to more 
RJ If I would stop spending $$ on my trains i could travel more. Maybe when I get ,,,old...

Yup Marty, If we all were Gazillionaires like J J and Stan right!!!!!!! or at least World Travelers LOL The Regal


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Gonna add a fresh topic - too many pictures to stick in this thread...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We had a great time. My sister really enjoyed the layout, mystery theater, the company I keep and the food. 

We had a great time I took some pictures. Some of the rock formations and just about all the buildings. 

I have waited two years to get these pictures. Last year He was closed because of mechanical diffaculties. 

It was worth the wait.

I bought a million raffel tickets. Ok 12 Not one did they call. Not even close. Them ding dang californians won again. 

I think they switched jars.

I left them all attached to each otther How could they miss 

After viewing that aint nobody gona see the mess I got


----------

